# just received ibuypower pc and it wont turn on



## lokodezine

Their customer service is closed for today so I thought I would post here to see if anyone else has purchased through them.

I just got my pc and plugged it in and t wont turn on. there are a bunch of cables inside and some coming from the psu that are not plugged into anything... do they need to be plugged into something... 

Am I suppose to arrange the cables inside for it to work?


----------



## Geoff

Most likely they wont all be plugged into something because they have extra cords so you can upgrade and add more drives, and your not suppose to connect them yourself.  My parents bought a computer off www.cyberpowerinc.com, and when i got it it said that was an error with Windows and i had to buy a new motherboard :O.

There are a few things that could be wrong, your power switch is not plugged it on or fell out.  They gave you a defective power supply, or a defective motherboard.  So i would wait to call them, since im guessing you dont know much about computers.

Any just for curiosity, did you purchase it with an operating system (ex. windows xp home)?


----------



## Camper

Frist of all is the PSU swiched to on? Most have a swich on the back




make sure they pluged this 




into this
make sure the computer is unpluged


----------



## lokodezine

ok - the pic above is the 20 pin connector correct? Theirs is more of a plug than a wired cable... I plugged it into the PSU and the motherboard. It turned on and then turned right back off...

On the MOBO it says 9.F but in the bok it does not say what that code means... Also there are 2 empty plugs that fit perfectly into the cd burner and dvd drive - does those need to be plugged in?


----------



## Geoff

if there are no plugs already in the cd/dvd player, then you should plug them in, but that wont solve the problem your having with turning it on.  So do the fans and lights come on for a second or so and then turn off?


----------



## lokodezine

yea everything does


----------



## lokodezine

what could be the prob? I still have 30 minutes to wait before I buy power CS is open


----------



## lokodezine

i buypower sucks


----------

